# Can't connect to one specific website.



## Doldol (Mar 3, 2011)

I know the website isn't down, as I can connect to it by using a proxy.

Trace:


```
tracert www.elevatedgamers.com

Tracing route to hosted3.nfoservers.com [208.146.35.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     9 ms     5 ms     5 ms  78-21-240-1.access.telenet.be [78.21.240.1]
  3    10 ms    13 ms     7 ms  dD5E0C081.access.telenet.be [213.224.192.129]
  4     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  dD5E0F842.access.telenet.be [213.224.248.66]
  5    10 ms    11 ms     9 ms  ae1.anr11.ip4.tinet.net [77.67.95.229]
  6   179 ms   177 ms   183 ms  xe-4-2-0.sea20.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.180.57]
  7   176 ms   177 ms   178 ms  internap-gw.ip4.tinet.net [77.67.73.174]
  8   173 ms   177 ms   175 ms  border9.t8-1-bbnet2.sef.pnap.net [63.251.160.83]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```
This is quite problematic for me, as I need FTP access to this website.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you try it on same PC and works with proxy server, most likely somewhere been set IP block. It's either remote web site decline certain IP or your ISP decline traffic go to that IP. Contact your ISP 1st for the matter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow. Belgium to Seattle, Washington USA is a ways.

Might want to email who you are working with in Seattle to make sure someone didn't put a block on international traffic. 

A bunch of us configure our firewalls to block from China and the MidEast/Africa due to hackers. Someone may have blocked Belgium accidently which is why the proxy works assuming its not in Belgium


----------



## Doldol (Mar 3, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Wow. Belgium to Seattle, Washington USA is a ways.
> 
> Might want to email who you are working with in Seattle to make sure someone didn't put a block on international traffic.
> 
> A bunch of us configure our firewalls to block from China and the MidEast/Africa due to hackers. Someone may have blocked Belgium accidently which is why the proxy works assuming its not in Belgium


Yup, it's a pretty decent distance, haha.

Well quite ironically, that is my website/server with a shared hosting company. I know I didn't block myself.

As proxy I use Opera Turbo. I know the whole of Belgium isn't IP banned, because I can happily surf my website and access FTP from another location 15km away. After some additional research I know for 90% sure changing my IP would do the trick. But my ISP links the MAC address of a router they install to the IP. My ISP also doesn't change your IP when you ask nicely.

Would contacting my host, and explaining the problem and asking them for help work? Or is there something I could do, like clearing some sort of cache?

Otherwise the only solution I see is to trick my ISP into installing a new router/modem (in 1 device, and yes, that's very annoying to.) Maybe I could buy a modem myself? I have internet via cable, I assume some sort of configuration would be required by my ISP to my modem?

And yes, I am very desperate.

Oh, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you note the mac address of the router. put that mac on your nic by going to the advanced properties of the nic. Its usually "locally administered address" or "network address" and you can manually enter the mac. Then I would connect directly to the modem and see if you can access your web site.

Point here is to see if its the router blocking.

Fact you can tracert tells me its not firewall or something on your computer blocking.


----------



## Doldol (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't do that, the router and modem are in 1 device. Sadly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ah should have known.

give your isp a call.

what comes after
border9.t8-1-bbnet2.sef.pnap.net 
in your tracert would appear to be the problem.


----------



## Frankec77 (Dec 15, 2011)

you should check the host file and make sure the site is not blocked.


----------



## Doldol (Mar 3, 2011)

Frankecu77 said:


> you should check the host file and make sure the site is not blocked.


I did, it isn't.



Wand3r3r said:


> ah should have known.
> 
> give your isp a call.
> 
> ...


Well I contacted my ISP several times. Most of the people I got on the phone didn't even know what I was talking about and told be to "reset my modem".

When I finally got a manager/supervisor on the phone, something I had been asking for for days, she informed me that there was nothing that they could do. Then when I asked her about resetting my IP she said that that is impossible and that they don't do stuff like that.

Edit: I'm fairly confident that what comes after border9.t8-1-bbnet2.sef.pnap.net is the actual location of my site. Since it is the domain I have to use in my FTP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did once has exact same problem with one web site from our client.

The trace route result fail in middle somewhere but we test the exact same thing on different client who use same ISP (but different range of IP), and it works!

So I have sent both trace route result to ISP and they know it's not even their fault, coz the packets left their network boundary successfully.


It might sound make no sense but the web site owner does not even know their ISP block some IP range (which suppose to allow all) by mistake.

You won't have any joy with target web site ISP when raising the problem, you have to convince your ISP talk to them!


----------

